# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  عاشوا لله

## عبد الرحيم صابر

_استلقيت لأريح جسدي المتعب، فأبى النوم أن يأخذ من العين مكانه، وأبت العين أن تسدل ستارها.
ففتحت جوالي لأسرق من الوقت قبل أن يسرقني، فالأنفاس معدودة موقوتة، واتجهت صوبا لصوت القارئ المعيقلي العذب، وفتحت سورة مريم، فقرأ:
_ :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كهيعص (1) ذِكْرُ رَحْمَتِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا (2) إِذْ نَادَى  رَبَّهُ نِدَاءً خَفِيًّا (3) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي  وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا  (4) وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوَالِيَ مِنْ وَرَائِي وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي  عَاقِرًا فَهَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا (5) يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ  آلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيًّا (6) يَا زَكَرِيَّا إِنَّا  نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَى لَمْ نَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ  سَمِيًّا (7) قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي  عَاقِرًا وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ الْكِبَرِ عِتِيًّا (8) قَالَ كَذَلِكَ  قَالَ رَبُّكَ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَقَدْ خَلَقْتُكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَمْ  تَكُ شَيْئًا (9)_ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
_ فأخذ مطلع السورة بمجامع نفسي، ومعاقد قلبي وفؤادي، وملأ هذا المقطع أركان مشاعري.
فانعقد لساني زمانا عن الحراك، وانبرت عيني لتعرب عن جليل المعاني، وعميق الأثر.
لقد استوقفني هذا المشهد مليا، فدارت عجلة حياة هذا النبي الكريم أمام  ناظري، من أيام شبيبته إلى أن وهن عظمه واشتعل الرأس من شيبته، عاش كل ذاك  الزمان مخلصا لرسالته، مصمدا لها كيانه كله، لم يلتفت لرغبته هو أو لحاجته،  لا إرب من الدنيا يرنو إليه ويبتغيه، ولا زينة منها يريد أو لباسا يسعى  ليرتديه، فلما بلغ منه طول السنين ما بلغ، ولاحت له علامات لقاء الحبيب،  وجاءه النذير بقرب الرحيل، تذكر الولد، لا لأجله، ولا لأمنيته، ولا لشهوة  نفسه ولذته، بل لوراثة النبوة والعلم، فبعد وفاته هو زمن يفكر له في حياته،  فيريد استمرار ميراث الحق وميراث الفضل والرضا.
هنا انطلق حراك لساني مستخلصا للعبرة: "عاشوا لله".
نعم، هم قوم عاشوا لله، فهلا اقتفينا آثارهم وخطونا بخطوهم فنعيش لله؟ هل نحن على دربهم وهديهم؟ 
هل إذا كتبنا نكتب لله؟ أم هل أمنياتنا وآمالنا لله؟ 
هل إذا أحببنا نحب لله؟ وهل تمعر وجهنا يوما لله؟ 
هل نسعى لنحيا أي حياة، أم نتلمس ساعين نحو الحياة لله؟
في زمن عاش الناس فيه لملذات وشهوات، عاشوا للدرهم والدينار عبيدا لرغبات  شتى ونزوات، عاشوا لصورة الشرف والمناصب والمكانة الدنيوية، عاشوا ليقال  فلان كذا وكذا من ألقاب فخرية شرفية، عاشوا وأبصارهم لا تعدوا مواضع  أقدامهم، زمن عاش الناس فيه لغير الله غمر حياتهم، فهل نعيش نحن فيه لله؟
إن العيش لله معنى عميق الجذور في مفهوم الإسلام، معنى يسمو عن الإنحصار في  الصور المعدودة، العيش لله لا يرضى إلا باحتواء الكيان حركة وسكونا، وتلك  غاية الخلق ومعنى العبودية للحق.
أفلا نعيش لله؟!_
 
_بقلم: عبد الرحيم صابر_

----------

